# Will it work in Australia?



## JSAston (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok, just a quickie if pos. 

I would like to know about the power supply in Oz.

I like my toys and over the years have built up a serious cinema system with all the trimmings. Also will my Mac run on your power? Do I have to start again and sell all of my UK stuff at a Boot Fair for pennies.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

240/50 cps here too jon and you'll just need new plugs or at least I think you do, ours like two eyebrows at 30 - 45 degrees with a vertical nose for the earth, all flat pins.

There's a few sites that show all the international configurations, can't remember right now but you'll find some with a google.


----------

